# setting valve lash



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

need help on setting the valve lash on my LB1914 Kioti tractor my manual just gives me the setting but not how to set them on the flywheel it has TC 1, TC 2,TC 3 marks do I set the intake valve on the number one cylinder to the TC 1 mark then turn the flywheel one complete turn and set the exhaust valve then the number two cylinder to the TC2 mark the same and the number three cylinder to the TC3 mark and the same as the previous two help would be appreciated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Myself, working on my 1947 Chevrolet truck, and my Toyota trucks, I've rotated the engine until the rocker opened up completely (pulled away from the valve stem) then hit it with the feeler gauge. You of course want to be sure the engine is warmed up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a page out of a Kioti manual. It shows that once you have the timing mark aligned, you can check 4 valves, then turn the fywheel one turn and check the remain 2 valves.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

The internet is the backyard mechanics biggest technical helper.


----------



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

thanks for the replies will try the adjustment and post how it came out the engine was rebuilt last winter and has always smoked and not been smooth until about 2000 rpm after warming up after 2000rpm there is no smoke and runs smooth hope its just a valve adjustment


----------

